# Develop aFuji Neopan 1600 with Ilford, how can i do it?



## nikonfan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi!

After some years without doing darkroom....i almost forgot how it was done
now i am back and would like to start again from beginning so here it goes:

I pretend develop a Fuji Neopan 1600 with some chemicals i have in here!

Well, chemicals have some nice years....some 3 to 4 years and they were well preserved...i mean it.on dark room (on basement) and i would like to try....like an experience also..

Iplan to developedwith those chemicals a Fuji Neopan 1600!

Well they are Ilford ones!

Ilfosol 5 (developer), Ilfostop and Ilfo rapid fixer and i guess being universal ones i can get it! Problem is i have never develop myself a Fuji Neopan like this so i need advices, shall i use another type, i mean, i read and i see that Ilford develops only till 400 ASA i guess...but 1600 its a little bit higher!

So, what can i change =?!?!

BTW, what do you thing about this chemicals with those years.....are they good or its a question of seeing it....by myself...

If you dont see any good chances give me an advice on which chemicals use!

Thanks!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

I'd watch out for old developer.  At least test it on something not important.  Stop should be good as long as it's still stinky.  You can test the fixer for clearing time on a film leader.


----------



## nikonfan (Aug 27, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html
> 
> I'd watch out for old developer.  At least test it on something not important.  Stop should be good as long as it's still stinky.  You can test the fixer for clearing time on a film leader.



You mean everything ok besides developer ?


----------

